# Buyer issues



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Recently iv had a buyer say that they will come to collect an item that is for sale and not showed up, iv waited 2 weeks for them to come and yesterday I thought they would show up this time but no! Iv got several people interested in the same item so what should I do? Should I tell them that I will keep a hold of it or should I just sell it to someone else?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Most definitely sell to someone else, no question!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

If they have failed to collect on a given date agreed by both parties and not placed a deposit you are free to sell the item to another person and notify the former of such action.

If however they have made a partial payment that raises a legal matter in that you are not able to sell the item to another without the consent of the proposed buyer, unless a condition of sale is agreed between both parties making it possible for you to sell the item after a specified amount of time you are legally bound to contact the purchaser and either set a new date in which to collect the item or inform them that the item will be sold to another refunding the deposit paid.

The proposed purchaser if paid any monies towards the total price of the item can refuse you to sell the item to another in which case you have to hold the item for a period of up to 6 months, additional charges can be applied for storage etc but must comply with competitive rates for the area you reside and again informing the proposed purchaser that these additional charges will be placed on the item stating the rate of the charges and time scale eg: daily, weekly, monthly.

Bear in mind that is the proposed purchaser has made any partial payment for the item and you sell the item without contacting you then the proposed purchaser could take you to court and claim court costs plus monies paid plus interest on the monies paid with interest at the rate of 1.5 per cent above bank base rate plus any other out of pocket expenses etc.

If after 6 months have passed and still no contact from the proposed purchaser that had made a partial payment then for you to sell the item would mean taking the matter to court in which case you would be able to claim for the storage costs plus court fees from the proposed purchaser and be given the legal right to sell the item to another person.


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

sell you have given them more time than i would have .Its so annoying when people say they are going to turn up and dont i have lost sales in the past trying to do time wasters favors first come first served in my book now


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah good points! Lucky for me no deposit was made so I managed to sell it within 20 minutes of advertising again and they picked it up within the hour, just a shame that the original person didn't follow through with their end of the deal!


----------

